# NCI OP vs NES OP



## Collin.t (29 Jan 2006)

I would like to know what are the concret difference between the two trades, both deal with radar and imagery and such but what are the real difference between the two in their jobs ?


----------



## Collin.t (29 Jan 2006)

well NES op seems far more interesting, the more varied part sounds like a good thing to me. But from the description from the website and what the recruiting office the two trades seemed to be very alike.

NCI ops also perform seamanship duties ?


----------



## NCRCrow (29 Jan 2006)

They sure do, every trade performs Seamanship duties in some sort of capacity.

The trades are very different and both have there Pros and Cons. 

But NESOP QL-5's get SPEC pay...............


----------



## Collin.t (29 Jan 2006)

yeah spec pay is always good. But to me NES op sounds way more interesting than NCI op and well I was looking for people trying to convince me of otherwise  just so I could get various opinion.


----------



## aesop081 (29 Jan 2006)

found out recently that NCI Ops no longer do SAC....gone by the way of the ocifer


----------



## Collin.t (29 Jan 2006)

what does SAC stands for ? and well the other acronymes too , I'm a simple RMS clerk for now


----------



## aesop081 (29 Jan 2006)

Collin.T said:
			
		

> what does SAC stands for ? and well the other acronymes too , I'm a simple RMS clerk for now



Shipborne air controler


----------



## NCRCrow (6 Feb 2006)

and lookout!


----------



## TAS278 (8 Feb 2006)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> and lookout!



Well we might as well take bos'nmate too. 

There are still NCI OP SAC's out there but they are pretty much only course loading officers.   

If you really wanted to compare trades I would say NES OP's are much more like Sonar Ops in the way the deal with their information. You will learn to hate CANEWs, AKA "The soul-sucker". Both our trades practice passively hunting targets by what they emit. If anything I would say NCI OP's are more like NAVCOMM's. They spend alot of time planning and disseminating information to the rest op the ops room. They have no seat for the PO1 and have no director but the ORS (ops room supervisor) works directly for the ORO ( ops room officer). It can be a boring job but they have less seamenship duties than Sonar op's and NES OP's. 
But if you were thinking about getting in soon or know someone who wants to get in soon as an operator I would suggest doing it now before we amalgamate.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (8 Feb 2006)

P1 NCI-Ops are now the information managers onboard.


----------



## NCRCrow (8 Feb 2006)

LOL


----------



## TAS278 (9 Feb 2006)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> P1 NCI-Ops are now the information managers onboard.



Yep and they go to bed after supper


----------



## Melbatoast (11 Feb 2006)

TAS278 said:
			
		

> If anything I would say NCI OP's are more like NAVCOMM's. They spend alot of time planning and disseminating information to the rest op the ops room. They have no seat for the PO1 and have no director but the ORS (ops room supervisor) works directly for the ORO ( ops room officer). It can be a boring job but they have less seamenship duties than Sonar op's and NES OP's.
> But if you were thinking about getting in soon or know someone who wants to get in soon as an operator I would suggest doing it now before we amalgamate.



Yeah I would also compare NAVCOMM and NCI in the aspect that they pretty much _only_ do their jobs, and avoid many of the watch on deck/seamanship duties and evolutions.  NAVCOMMs seem to have many more things to do, however, whereas junior NCIs are planted in front of a SHINPADS display looking at paints and tracks.  Occasionally I'm jealous of their style of work, but in the end it would probably drive me crazy - I like having the knowledge and experience that allows me to be in charge of number six on the quarterdeck, in addition to being able to work CANTASS at a high level.  An NCI doen't seem to get the full "Navy" experience, which is kind of sad in a way I guess.

NESOPS are more rounded sailors, and AAW/ASuW is the current sexiness in the Navy so they have a lot of opportunity for interesting stuff to do.  The bitterness level in that trade is not quite as high as SONAR, which I suppose is another positive.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (12 Feb 2006)

Sounds like you should have have been a Bos'n if you wanted to get the full Navy experience then.....


----------



## NCRCrow (12 Feb 2006)

NESOP's are sexier!!


----------



## Melbatoast (12 Feb 2006)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Sounds like you should have have been a Bos'n if you wanted to get the full Navy experience then.....



I am a Bos'n, kinda - I also have a hobby that involves hunting submarines, and spec pay.  Also a member of the log department manning pool.  A busy, busy bee!


----------



## TAS278 (14 Feb 2006)

I guess that is why I never really had time for people in this trade.  Everyone is so ready to say the trade is poor. It is only poor because you let it be


----------



## SHF (15 Feb 2006)

Melbatoast and TAS278 both make good comments, I'm a little off thread but being a lover off ASW, this reply is appropriate.  The Air Force Aurora crews share the same frustration that you folks at sea experience.  Like you, we are multi-capability platforms.  We are currently developing overland operations support, but it appears we have a long way to go.  

On the Aurora, right or wrong, officers are the acoustic sensor operators.  We share the same motivational problems, the same tasks of inane duties from outside agencies, and the same make work projects. 

Melbatoast, TAS, you sound like lovers of ASW.  It is a science.  Study, work, practice, so that when your day comes, you fight your ship and get the enemy before he gets you. :skull:

Cheers. 

Mod edit: Sensitive info removed


----------



## Melbatoast (15 Feb 2006)

SHF said:
			
		

> Melbatoast and TAS278 both make good comments, I'm a little off thread but being a lover off ASW, this reply is appropriate.  The Air Force Aurora crews share the same frustration that you folks at sea experience.  Like you, we are multi-capability platforms.  We are currently developing overland operations support, but it appears we have a long way to go.



This worries me a bit because this time next year I should be attending ASC for ANAV; because from what I've seen it seemed the Air Force cared about ASW...at any rate you guys are _good_ at it, whereas the surface sonar community has a "bah, whatever" attitude from a lot of guys at all levels.

Apparently my earlier comments seemed to reflect that a bit, but really I do love it.  I was very lucky to get a first ship with some of the best senior operators in the Navy who made me learn my butt off, but the BS to awesome ratio is way, way off these days.  ANAV will facilitate a lot more challenges at any rate, instead of making me languish as a Leading Seaman for the forseeable future (when everyone in the section is an LS, they might as well all be Ordinary Seamen).

Thanks for the encouragement, we ping bos'ns need all we can get  :cheers:


----------



## SHF (15 Feb 2006)

Still off thread, apoligies for those concerned.  AIRCREW life rocks.  If you make the selection.... jump soonest and freeze.  

Good Luck


----------



## NCRCrow (15 Feb 2006)

NESOP's and ELINT are still sexier!


----------



## Imprezzed (17 Feb 2006)

To an NCIOP, it's all relative.


----------



## TAS278 (20 Feb 2006)

or true depending on how you look at it


----------



## S McPhee (22 Feb 2006)

> But if you were thinking about getting in soon or know someone who wants to get in soon as an operator I would suggest doing it now before we amalgamate



Why would you say that?  Anyone know?


----------



## Melbatoast (22 Feb 2006)

S McPhee said:
			
		

> Why would you say that?  Anyone know?



Because soon (in the next couple of years) all the ops trades will be amalgamated into one trade at the sub QL5 level.  That means you'll spend your first three years at sea doing all the ops jobs as a general combat operator, and pick a specialty for your journeyman course.  At that point you wll be sonar, NCI, or NES.

I don't know how soon this is actually going to happen, as someone has to come up with a brand new QSP (qualification specialty plan) and OJT (on job training) package completely from scratch.  It's hard enough to introduce tiny changes into QSPs as it stands (MIO for sonar ops anyone?).  Getting all three trades to agree on a standard junior operator package is going to be really tough.


----------



## M Feetham (22 Feb 2006)

Okay, for all those who wanted to know the difference between NCIOP and NESOP:
Naval Combat Information Operators are broken down into  NCIOP Junior and  NCIOP, the change in title happens at the MS level, which is also when you get your spec pay. Operators have many different jobs. Arro, ASPO. TS are the most obvious ones, these are for OS to LS QL5. GCCSM operator and LINK 16 operator are the MS, PLQ jobs. We also sit as TS when at action stations. All operators are required to be able to do AREPS, a job we took over from the NESOPs, yes we watch radars, we also have to know voice procedure, code words, tactics, missile profiles, associated radars, CCS system manipulation, trouble shooting, link 11 system management, and we are getting into some forms of computer work. PO2 and MS 6A qualified are the ORS and they have to have task management skills, know how a reduced tactical complan works and have an idea of just about everything that happens in the ops room. The PO1 is now getting the job of information management for the ship, what that entails I am not sure cause the first courses are just getting finished  and I am not on a ship anymore. That is just a basic idea of what the NCIOPS do. For certain some of the job is very boring, but some of it is exciting too. AAW warfare is fast paced and stressfull. The NESOPs cover all thing regarding electronic warfare from jamming to counter detection and they also get to work with systems like SIWS, the missiles and guns, missile defence and countermeasures, and they have vast knowledge about weapons, radars platforms and identification of  other countries order of battle. They do Port/STBD lookout and bosn'mate at sea but other than that they don't do anything more than the NCIOPs, we haul lines and close up for upper deck evolutions just like everyone else, and please don't compare us to the NAVCOMMS, two totally different jobs there. 
If any one else has anything else to add feel free, by know means did I cover everything for both trades. As for amalgamation, they have mentioned it on and off for many years and I havn't heard anything concrete come out yet.
 Thanks for listening. 
Cheers.
Marc.


----------



## Melbatoast (23 Feb 2006)

M Feetham said:
			
		

> As for amalgamation, they have mentioned it on and off for many years and I havn't heard anything concrete come out yet.
> Thanks for listening.
> Cheers.
> Marc.



The MOSART briefings earlier in the year not only indicated but said for sure that the ops trades are amalgamating.  It's not a rumour anymore.  But, only at the sub QL5 level, so it won't really effect anyone who's in now.


----------



## TAS278 (23 Feb 2006)

And along with that thought. You will not be able to pick your trade. You will join as a naval operator and work as a naval operator for 4 years(until your QL5). Then you will write an aptitude test and go through the screen process. This is a reality. Melba is correct, it will not effect anyone currently serving but you will have to work with the new Naval Operators and live in the new ops room.  W00t Change is good


----------



## Seaman_Navy (23 Feb 2006)

I'm gonna begin my QL 3 NCI Op in March. Do you think I'm gonna be in this new program?


----------



## TAS278 (24 Feb 2006)

No if you trade title is NCI Op you are going to be a NCI Op. This is still a few years in planning. One of the major issues will be the divisional system. So they will have to continue to tweak this idea before implementing it.


----------



## M Feetham (24 Feb 2006)

I'm in the middle of Quebec now and wasn't around for the Mozart brief, thanks for the update.
Marc


----------



## CSonar Op (3 Mar 2006)

Gents,

Some of the discussion here is bordering along the lines of being sensitive in nature. You all joined the service fully aware that divulging sensitive info could be damaging to National Security. I will be monitoring this discussion group forum, failure to comply with this direction will result in my recommendation to the moderator to have your membership terminated, and possible investigative action taken.

Thanks

CPO2 Main
Chief Sonar Op
CFP


----------



## M Feetham (3 Mar 2006)

OK folks, 
You heard the man, watch what you say and how you say it. Keep comments to the general type nature and do not go into specifics about anything. For anyone looking for more information about trades, you can ask the recruiters, if you know someone in the forces you can ask them questions two. For everybody else. Have a nice weekend. 
Ciao.
Marc


----------



## SHF (4 Mar 2006)

G'day CSONAROp,

I don't see the sensitive or classified information you refer to.  I reviewed all the posts and all the opinions and statements are available on open source.  If you have a concern, you should PM the individuals.  PM me if you want.

Bill


----------



## Melbatoast (4 Mar 2006)

SHF said:
			
		

> G'day CSONAROp,
> 
> I don't see the sensitive or classified information you refer to.  I reviewed all the posts and all the opinions and statements are available on open source.  If you have a concern, you should PM the individuals.  PM me if you want.
> 
> Bill



No, Sir.  You'll notice there is (at least) a post removed in this thread.  

The paradox is that a lot of information deemed sensitive is nonetheless readily available, especially on the internet.  That still isn't going to absolve a person, especially if he or she is involved in the subject in question.  Obviously, it's best not to say anything at all.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (4 Mar 2006)

When items borderline OPSEC/PERSEC they are removed, if you feel the post meets the criteria please use the Report to Moderator function so we may review the thread in question. Just don't be vague in the thread itself tell us.

And BTW its up to Mr Bobbitt under the advisement of the DS who has their membership terminated.


----------



## Michael OLeary (4 Mar 2006)

CSonar Op, (CWO2 Main),

Welcome to Army.ca.

May I suggest that if you want to use that approach then perhaps you should fill in your profile to reflect the level of authority you are choosing to claim. An innocuous, though trade related, nickname and an empty profile does little to add credibility to your stance.  I would also suggest providing an official point of contact for those interested in these related trades to contact you as the expert source you claim to be, if you wish to contribute as well as "monitor."

Secondly, if you feel that the comments on the board are straying towards an OPSEC line, then perhaps you could provide a complete, clear and "safe" answer to the original question and we can avoid further dancing in the minefield.

Lastly, as noted by Ex-Dragoon, moderation of the site is provided by the staff selected by the site owner.  Please feel free to use the system in place if you have concerns over particular posts.  The staff will react to OPSEC concerns identifed to them.

M. O'Leary
Staff


----------



## CSonar Op (4 Mar 2006)

Mr O'Leary,

PM inbound to you.

Thanks


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (4 Mar 2006)

CSonar Op and SHF I recommend you two take this to PMs in order for you to find some common ground. One of you is a CPO and the other is a Captain and it does no one here any good for you two to be in conflict with one another.


----------



## Melbatoast (4 Mar 2006)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> When items borderline OPSEC/PERSEC they are removed, if you feel the post meets the criteria please use the Report to Moderator function so we may review the thread in question. Just don't be vague in the thread itself tell us.
> 
> And BTW its up to Mr Bobbitt under the advisement of the DS who has their membership terminated.



No no, I have absolutely no problem with the removal and apologize for any vagueness.


----------



## CSonar Op (4 Mar 2006)

Ok folks, here is the scoop. I am the Chief Sonar Op for Can Fleet Pac. I don't have any issues with folks describing trade related items, ie: what a Sonar Op does compared to what an NCIOP. I also don't have an issue with discussing ASW issues; however, what I and some others have issues with, and rightly so, is the fact some of the conversations were getting into current/recent exercises and specific details about them, this is sensitive info that should not be passed through an open forum. Additionally, other comments like the current status of shipboard equipment/systems, and related restrictions, is also sensitive in nature and should not be discussed in an open forum. If my original post sounded a little "over the top" sorry about that, but I take OPSEC very seriously.

If anyone of the sonar trade wishes to discuss current ASW issues such as ASW or sensor issues, please don't hesitate to contact me in the office, or drop by.

Thanks

CPO2 Main
Chief Sonar Op
CFP


----------



## Franko (4 Mar 2006)

If you have OPSEC concerns please report them promptly to a mod so we can sort it out quickly.

Regards


----------



## SHF (5 Mar 2006)

CSONAR and I are in direct contact.  We disagree with each other.  The exercise that I was on involved our aircraft and USN submarines.  It was conducted on a plain voice net with much more information, than I posted, transmitted on plain voice.  I would have happily posted the whole article in a newspaper telling folks what an Aurora can do.  As to the rank, I was once a MWO too and I have flown over 5000 hours in the Aurora.  I know what I can and cannot post.  Too many times in our community we hide our role and training.  I believe we have to sell ourselves when given the opportunity.  We conduct successfully counter narcotics patrols, we find and track friendly and foreign submarines, we surveille the Arctic.  We look for and find illegal immigrants.  We are developing technology and tactics to allow us to fly overland in support of land units.  If information is not designated protected or classified, it can be discussed.  It can be accessed by the public.  If we all stop telling our "stories",  then we don't enjoy this forum.  I will continue to post anecdotes as appropriate.  

Cheers 
SHF


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (5 Mar 2006)

Thank you for the update SHF, now we can get back to the original topic.


----------



## Collin.t (5 Mar 2006)

Well I want to thank everybody in this thread, you have given me a better insight in the 3 operators trade, so my choice is pretty much done and set for NES op.

I just hope I can make it back in the regular forces before they amalgate the operators trade


----------



## NCRCrow (5 Mar 2006)

after all that NESOP is the winner........


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (5 Mar 2006)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> after all that NESOP is the winner........



Is there a point to your post?


----------



## M Feetham (5 Mar 2006)

The only good thing I can see coming out of amalgamation is the the NES OP's will be doing AREPS again. If the two trades do amalgamate what happens to spec pay? Do we lose it until the higher ups decide what criteria is required to give it to the new trade. Right now both trades get spec 1, but at different levels, NESOPs get it at the Leading Seaman QL5 level and NCIOPs get it at he Master Seaman PLQ level. Interesting to see how that works out in the future. Hey SHF, I was curious how many gerbils does it take to turn the props on an Aurora anyway? Just kidding, I used to have a neighbor who flew Auroras out of Greenwood as an AESOP. Her and her husband were good people. I am off to the field for a week of fun and activities with the recruits, talk to you all later.
Ciao
Marc


----------



## NCRCrow (5 Mar 2006)

AREPS are radars and NCI OPS should keep them!!!


----------



## Melbatoast (6 Mar 2006)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> AREPS are radars and NCI OPS should keep them!!!



Yeah and when's the last time anyone changed those AREPS slides anyway (just kidding!).



			
				M Feetham said:
			
		

> The only good thing I can see coming out of amalgamation is the the NES OP's will be doing AREPS again. If the two trades do amalgamate what happens to spec pay? Do we lose it until the higher ups decide what criteria is required to give it to the new trade. Right now both trades get spec 1, but at different levels, NESOPs get it at the Leading Seaman QL5 level and NCIOPs get it at he Master Seaman PLQ level. Interesting to see how that works out in the future. Hey SHF, I was curious how many gerbils does it take to turn the props on an Aurora anyway? Just kidding, I used to have a neighbor who flew Auroras out of Greenwood as an AESOP. Her and her husband were good people. I am off to the field for a week of fun and activities with the recruits, talk to you all later.
> Ciao
> Marc



I don't think the spec pay thing is a big deal.  From the sounds of it the junior amalgamated operators won't be choosing the trade they go into, necessarily.  After their QL4 OJT they will write an aptitude test, and be funnelled into the appropriate stream (which, of course, may be more influenced by needs of the Forces rather than aptitude test results, but it doesn't matter in the end).  I suspect that it also wouldn't take much to give QL5 LS NCIOPs spec 1 to fall in line with the other two operators.  Sonar is also spec 1 at QL5A LS.


----------



## S McPhee (23 Mar 2006)

So how many NES OPs are "assigned" to a ship vs NCI OPs?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (23 Mar 2006)

S McPhee said:
			
		

> So how many NES OPs are "assigned" to a ship vs NCI OPs?



While with some research you could find this info online one should never ask this kind of questions as it borders in the OPSEC realm.


----------



## snoop101 (26 Jul 2008)

I been looking at these two careers plus now NAVCOMM. I am somewhat Color Blind. Will I have a harder time getting into thee careers?


----------



## copecowboy (30 Jul 2008)

Im an nci op, all I can say is stay away.


----------



## aesop081 (30 Jul 2008)

mmike said:
			
		

> Im an nci op, all I can say is stay away.



How about you make that comment more useful and provide reasons why. "stay away" being your opinion only, what you dont like about the trade might be attractive to someone else.


----------



## copecowboy (30 Jul 2008)

Let him search like I had to do.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (30 Jul 2008)

mmike said:
			
		

> Im an nci op, all I can say is stay away.



And with that attitute thats is why the trade or any other trade has to borrow from other ships.....


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (30 Jul 2008)

mmike said:
			
		

> Let him search like I had to do.



if you read his other posts you would see he has been and is genuinely interested in doing something in the navy....I hope you don't have subordinates. if you do I pity them.


----------



## copecowboy (30 Jul 2008)

Its not an attitude problem its a leadership problem.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (30 Jul 2008)

leadership goes both ways....are you providing a good example by asking to go to PT everyday? Are you going to the gym on your off time when you sail? Are you asking your junior bodies to accompany you?


----------



## copecowboy (30 Jul 2008)

haha, if you only knew, at sea im one in two and i spend most of time time in the gym out of the ops room.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (30 Jul 2008)

mmike,.........reel in the attitude son, if you wish to stay around here.
Bruce


----------



## copecowboy (30 Jul 2008)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> mmike,.........reel in the attitude son, if you wish to stay around here.
> Bruce



get with the program, the attidtude of all nci ops have been horrible with our generation, maybe were lazy but you can see it.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (30 Jul 2008)

..and you can see this, ...verbal warning.


----------



## copecowboy (30 Jul 2008)

I see rank here is the same on ship.


----------



## copecowboy (30 Jul 2008)

Where does my verbal come from


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (30 Jul 2008)

mmike said:
			
		

> Where does my verbal come from



reply#65


----------



## M Feetham (6 Aug 2008)

mmike,
I would like to address some of the things you said. I too am an NCIOP, I have been my entire career. Why would you tell someone to stay away. We have a good trade, a little boring at times perhaps. I looked at your profile before I started this reply, I noticed that you hadn't really filled it out other than your name. A couple of things about this site that I learned early, first if you want to rant or make statements, especially based on experience, fill out the profile and show people that you have some. Second, if you start mouthing off to the monitors your gonna get punted. this is an excellent site, where you can get a lot of valuable info. Treat others with respect and you have no problems, act like a 20 yr old @$$ and you get treated like one. Judging by your posts, glad you are not in my section. I hate doing the monthly reports for C & P. 

For Bruce, just remember YOU HAVE THE POWER.
Marc


----------



## copecowboy (9 Aug 2008)

Dude I have no desrespect for anyone here. I just have so much hate for my job. I love the people and the money for what we do you cant beat but I really do hate my job.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (10 Aug 2008)

mmike said:
			
		

> Dude I have no desrespect for anyone here. I just have so much hate for my job. I love the people and the money for what we do you cant beat but I really do hate my job.



Then maybe you may want to consider OT or a Release.


----------



## Sub_Guy (10 Aug 2008)

I recommend the release, I get the impression you would not be happy with anything.  Remember negativity can be contagious, the last type of person anyone wants working with them for a six month deployment is someone like yourself, its bad for morale.  I seriously hope no one has ever taken your advice on the trade.

Do the navy a favour and seriously consider an OT or release (as Ex-Dragoon pointed out), but don't expect a stellar write up for your OT if your attitude at work is the same as you display here.


----------



## navy-nesop (14 Aug 2008)

May I suggest we get back to the subject?

I just came back from RIMPAC 2008, it was a good trip.  Many new ports for me anyway.

Bottom line, 2 different trades that makes a great team if they work together.  The best way to pick a trade, in my opinion,  is to find a passionate guy in the trade you want to choose and compare it to the other passionate guy comments.  Don't listen to those with negative comments, they would probably be unhappy in a different trade anyway.

Edit: OPSEC


----------



## copecowboy (31 Aug 2008)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Then maybe you may want to consider OT or a Release.



I love the navy, an OT would be more ideal.


----------



## copecowboy (31 Aug 2008)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> I recommend the release, I get the impression you would not be happy with anything.  Remember negativity can be contagious, the last type of person anyone wants working with them for a six month deployment is someone like yourself, its bad for morale.  I seriously hope no one has ever taken your advice on the trade.
> 
> Do the navy a favour and seriously consider an OT or release (as Ex-Dragoon pointed out), but don't expect a stellar write up for your OT if your attitude at work is the same as you display here.



I have a great attitude in the work area, since were on a forum and were all pretty much anonymous it's fine.


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Aug 2008)

mmike said:
			
		

> I have a great attitude in the work area, since were on a forum and *were all pretty much anonymous it's fine*.



You'd like to think so, wouldn't you...... :


----------



## armyvern (31 Aug 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> You'd like to think so, wouldn't you...... :



You mean we're not?? What's up with that?

I thought I was. My real name is ...

Slim Shadey.


----------



## Franko (31 Aug 2008)

mmike said:
			
		

> I have a great attitude in the work area, since were on a forum and were all pretty much anonymous it's fine.



It's kinda funny what one can gather on another by just Googling names and email addresses.

Some people here have run into problems in the workplace due to flapping their gums here and on other sites, most recently one being charged that I know of.

Regards


----------



## copecowboy (6 Sep 2008)

yes


----------



## MARS (8 Sep 2008)

Anonymity ???

mmike, take this quote:



> Preserver is awesome, never been on a 280, didn't like the frigs



and this one:



> negative, im a ships diver and my *** cannot swim very well.



and this one:



> We have a lot bigger problems than that. PS mine are longer.


 (referring to sideburns)

and finally this one:



> I start training in august along with 2 others from my ship.



Then, how hard in our relatively small Navy, would it be for someone to find out if there is/was a junior NCIOP, posted to PRE in April 08, who is a STD with longer sideburns who commenced pre-deployment training for AFG in August?

Now, if that "someone" happened to be an old friend of PRESERVER's Combat Officer, and that person reads these comments:



> I just have so much hate for my job



and, more importantly, this one:



> Its not an attitude problem its a leadership problem.



then that someone would, rightly, as an officer and leader himself, want PRE's Combat officer to be aware of the discord in his Department, after all, the Combat Officer is the HOD, so the overall welfare of his department rests with him and it behooves him to be made aware of it.

Fear not, I am not an old friend of PRE's CbtO at all - only her Executive Officer, so I won't be dropping a dime on you, but your supposed anonymity is far less then you might think.

Really, the "Killing with Keyboards" sticky should be part of the technicolour "Welcome to army.ca rules and regulations"...

Cheers,

MARS


...apologies for continuing the thread hijack...


----------



## George Wallace (8 Sep 2008)

;D

Killing with Keyboards

Hope this helps clear up some of your misconceptions about SECURITY.


----------



## Monsoon (8 Sep 2008)

MARS said:
			
		

> Fear not, I am not an old friend of PRE's CbtO at all - only her Executive Officer, so I won't be dropping a dime on you, but your supposed anonymity is far less then you might think.



Well played, sir.

Incidentally, CHARLOTTETOWN is now out of my hair and on her way down to you. Enjoy!


----------



## JohnnyCanuck1977 (4 Oct 2008)

I'm fairly confident that mmike is not posted to PRE and hasn't been posted to PRE in the last 3 years not as an NCIOP at any rate.  I've been posted here for the last 3 years as a MS in the NCIOP world and I can tell you with confidence the mmike isn't one of mine.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (4 Oct 2008)

JohnnyCanuck1977 said:
			
		

> I'm fairly confident that mmike is not posted to PRE and hasn't been posted to PRE in the last 3 years not as an NCIOP at any rate.  I've been posted here for the last 3 years as a MS in the NCIOP world and I can tell you with confidence the mmike isn't one of mine.



And how certain are you? Have you seen his original profile or some of his posts where he might have unintentionally slipped up and revealed who he was? Some of us beg to differ.


----------



## JohnnyCanuck1977 (4 Oct 2008)

I've been in PRE for the last 3 years Jan 06 and I've not had a STD or anyone ask for a tasking to Afghanistan in that time. My department is only 8 strong at the best of times. So I don't know who this person is or why he says he was in PRE as an NCIOP.  I'm really racking my brains on this one, not that I really want to reveal who it is but I would like to know why he says he was in my ships company when it's clear to me that he hasn't been.  Even the guys that have been TD'd in during that time don't meet the criteria.  I am positive that I have had no STD going to Afghanistan during my time in PRE.  This dude is either lying about who he is or padding his profile to seem cooler than he is. 

I have been the VPMC and PMC of my ship and I know intimately every person in the junior ranks, and the only person who meets the criteria STD and going to Afghanistan and once got jacked for sideburns is a NAVCOMM and he's the straightest shooter I know a class act all the way.  Whoever you are mmike PM me so I can solve this mystery.  If you've really been in my department then you know I'm a stand up guy and won't reveal who you are but not knowing is the kind of crap that keeps me up at night.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (4 Oct 2008)

I think he is padding his profile.


----------

